
Kickstarting Flask on Ubuntu - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/kickstarting-flask-on-ubuntu-setup-and-deployment#.VE5XGteOtsB.hackernews
======
viraptor
It's cool and detailed, but I really don't think the author should be running
the app server with root privileges. It's a really bad thing, especially if
you're putting together a tutorial.

~~~
mjhea0
Author, here.

I updated this to show how to

1\. Add a new user 2\. Set up the config/flask project/git hooks/etc. with
that new user

------
isitfridayyet
Great intro. I'm a Django developer myself, and getting things going with a
new framework (even if it is in the same language) can be tough.

